# 6139-6020 - Polished Up And On A New Strap



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Spent a bit of time polishing up the crystal on this 6139 and thought I'd try it on a newly acquired strap.

I've always been a fan of the Choppard Mille Miglia watches on 'tyre' straps so have tried this strap - tyre with a leather backing.

I think it works well and pronounces the watch of the wrist to good effect and feeds my motorsport (well Porsche) obsession!

A couple of pics


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

looks great


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> .... Mille Miglia watches on 'tyre' straps so have tried this strap - tyre with a leather backing.


Strap looks good :thumbsup: - *almost* a vintage Dunlop CR65 tread pattern. 

Please could you PM me details of who makes it, or where you got it. Thanks. I have an idea of using one myself.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tenner


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Tenner


Cheaper on 'You Know Where' - with a buckle - which I'd personally prefer. 








.... But thanks anyway, Jason.


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

For the sake of a few pounds it might have been nice to support Roy who hosts and pays for this forum you use.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice match Bootsy :yes:


----------

